# betta tank



## Lil Gashog (Dec 1, 2010)

ok i have a divided 10g betta tank not setup yet

I need to know what temp anubias and amazon swords can live at.I'm thinking of setting temp at about 82.I also have 2 10watt fluorsecent bulbs,peat moss,sand,gravel.

I also want to know since each betta has 5 gallons if i could keep a few corydoras on each side?Or is it too small?

And to start fishless cycle can i just put in some pure ammonia and it will start the cycle?Or do i need to add it daily?

Any thing else i need to add for betta comfort?I have oak leaves,Live plants,i'll use half a flower pot as cave.Maybe a hollow decoration that has a bunch of holes they can swim through?Yes i know about thumb rule.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Lil Gashog said:


> ok i have a divided 10g betta tank not setup yet
> 
> I need to know what temp anubias and amazon swords can live at.I'm thinking of setting temp at about 82.I also have 2 10watt fluorsecent bulbs,peat moss,sand,gravel.
> 
> ...


The amazon sword is to big for 5 gals but the anubia should do fine.

Too small for cories

Fishless cycle you would add ammonia every couple of days.


----------



## Lil Gashog (Dec 1, 2010)

any recommendations for basic live plants at ps?beside anubias?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

crypts, java ferns which there is several varieties to choose from. Some crypts will look like miniature swords.


----------

